# Pois é!



## redpenka

Olá,
me gustaría saber si la expresión "pois é" podría querer decir "ojalá" o "eso espero" en algún contexto, o se utiliza más bien como un "claro!" "por supuesto!"
Obrigadão!


----------



## Outsider

redpenka said:


> Olá,
> me gustaría saber si la expresión "pois é" podría querer decir "ojalá" o "eso espero" en algún contexto, o se utiliza más bien como un "claro!" "por supuesto!"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

redpenka said:


> Olá,
> me gustaría saber si la expresión "pois é" podría querer decir "ojalá" o "eso espero" en algún contexto, o se utiliza más bien como un "claro!" "por supuesto!"
> Obrigadão!


Algo como "así es".


----------



## redpenka

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Baunilha

como dijeron mis antecesores  
no tiene nada que ver con "ojalá" o "eso espero"


----------



## Mangato

Esa expresión también se utiliza frecuentemente en el gallego, como ratificación a lo dicho. *Sin duda*, *así es*


----------



## Juventude

Acá en SP utilizamos esta expresión en este sentido:

"Pois é, meus amigos; Agora chegou o final"

Creo que en español se diría:

"De ser así, amigos míos; ha llegado el final"
o sencillamente 
"Pues, amigos míos; ha llegado el final"

No sé que opinan...No me late el sentido "sin duda" para "pois é".
Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## markborges

Hola Juventude,

Sou de São Paulo também, mas conheço o "Pois é" com o sentido de "Sem dúvida" sim (além de conhecer no sentido que você falou, Pois é meus amigos, Então meus amigos)

Imagine 2 amigos conversando, irritados com alguém, ou algo:

"Eu acho que a Fulana fez algo muito feio. Ela não deveria ter feito isso!"
"Pois é!" que seria "Pois é [eu também acho]" que poderia ser "Sem dúvida! Eu também acho!"

Pra mim faz sentido as duas formas.

Sdos,


----------



## Juventude

Pois é!!! Isto mesmo!


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Como se concorda em espanhol?
Exemplo: 
- Aquele carro é bem bonito. 
- Pois é!
Como se traduz este "pois é"?


----------



## Tomby

Bem-vinda ao fórum!
Aqui há uma discussão sobre o tema.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Olá,

Pois aqui já eu tinha andado a ver.
E não respondem à minha questão. Falam no "Pois não", mas eu não quero "Pois não". Eu gostaria de saber quais as formas possíveis de responder àquela questão:

- O carro é bem bonito.
- Pois é!

Concordâncias não as dão, naquela thread. Como é que se concorda em espanhol?
Não me parece que calhe bem responder "Como no!", por exemplo... (?)

Obrigado


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Algumas sugestões:

_¡Pues sí!_
_¡Claro (que sí)!_
_¡Exactamente!_
_¡Cabal!_ (Assim dizemos por aqui) 

Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Algumas sugestões:
> 
> _¡Pues sí!_
> _¡Claro (que sí)!_
> _¡Exactamente!_
> _¡Cabal!_ (Assim dizemos por aqui)
> 
> Abraços.


 Acrescento somente ás opcões do Giorgio:La verdad que sí.O "como no" é usado noutro contexto para traduzir Pois é.


----------



## Tomby

Sofia_Santos said:


> Olá,
> 
> Pois aqui já eu tinha andado a ver.
> E não respondem à minha questão. Falam no "Pois não", mas eu não quero "Pois não". Eu gostaria de saber quais as formas possíveis de responder àquela questão:
> 
> - O carro é bem bonito.
> - Pois é!
> 
> Concordâncias não as dão, naquela thread. Como é que se concorda em espanhol?
> Não me parece que calhe bem responder "Como no!", por exemplo... (?)
> 
> Obrigado


Desculpe Sofia, mas na minha opinião, nesse thread há posts que respondem à sua questão. Veja:


Tombatossals said:


> Olá, Blacky_frei! Bem-vinda ao fórum.
> Só um esclarecimento à resposta do Mangato que acho importante.
> Podemos traduzir "pois não!" como "¡Cómo no!" ou "¡Faltaría más!" e muitas expressões que exprimem uma ideia afirmativa em resposta a uma petição.
> Exemplo:
> - "Poderia me trazer um copo de água?"
> - "Pois não!"
> *Contrariamente "pois é" exprime uma ideia de incerteza. Em espanhol, se não estou errado, significa "es posible", "probablemente", "creo que sí", etc. *
> *Espero outras propostas! *
> *Cumprimentos!*
> TT.





Outsider said:


> *Não, Tombatossals, "pois é" significa simplesmente "de acuerdo", "coincido contigo", "tienes razón", etc.*


Quanto ao seu exemplo:
- _O carro é bem bonito_.
- _Pois é!_
Você pode escolher quaisquer das concordâncias que escreveram nossos amigos nestas e naquelas respostas. Julgo que todas são boas.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Muito obrigado!

_Pues sí!
¡Claro (que sí)!_
_¡Exactamente!_
_¡Cabal!_

_Então posso dizer:_

_- El coche es muy rapido!_
_- Cabal!_

_- El chico es muy bonito!_
_- Pues sí!_

_O "cabal" é mais da América Latina, ou é de Espanha também? Nunca tinha ouvido tal._

_Obrigado ___


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Sofia_Santos said:


> Muito obrigado!
> 
> _Pues sí!_
> _¡Claro (que sí)!_
> _¡Exactamente!_
> _¡Cabal!_
> 
> _Então posso dizer:_
> 
> _- ¡El coche es muy rapido!_
> _- ¡Cabal!_
> 
> _- El chico es muy bonito!_
> _- ¡Pues sí!_
> 
> _O "cabal" é mais da América Latina, ou é de Espanha também? Nunca tinha ouvido tal._
> 
> _Obrigado ___


 
Se não estou enganado, é mais de Guatemala, rsrsrs. 


*Edição:*
Ah! Achei no DRAE:


> *cabal.*
> (De _cabo_, extremo).
> *7. *adv. m.*cabalmente.*


Pode usar essa também. 

Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Se não estou enganado, é mais de Guatemala, rsrsrs.
> 
> 
> *Edição:*
> Ah! Achei no DRAE:
> Pode usar essa também.
> 
> Abraços.


 Acho que não é um termo muito usado , na conversa habitual, em país nenhum.

Saudações


----------



## farraeu

na liguagem do dia a dia se usa muito também
por supuesto, por supuesto que si.


----------



## ourense

*Cabal *está no dicionário, naturalmente, e usa-se (geralmente como arcaismo) para falar de uma pessoa com princípios bem assentados, alem de outros usos parecidos. Mas não é um termo comum, fora de Centroamérica, como advérbio, para dizer "Claro que sí".


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha usa-se cabal de maneira generalizada. Por exemplo: "_Una persona cabal_", em português "Uma pessoa legal (boa)". 


> *cabal*: _adj_. justo, ajustado a peso ou medida; diz-se do que cabe a cada um; rigoroso, pleno, perfeito, cabal; _fig_. acabado, completo; bens do filho segundo.
> © Dicionário Espanhol-Português Vox. Vol. 2


Também no DRAE.
Feliz Domingo!
TT.


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Hola,

Voy intentar mi suerte en español, porque aún no estoy convencida.
Continúo sin saber como responder a este tipo de afirmaciones.

- El coche es muy rápido!
- ?

Como se responde en lenguaje coloquial? Como concuerdan en España??
Como hablan las personas habitualmente? Qué dicen??
O no concuerdan y dicen de otra forma?

- El coche es muy rápido!
- Así es!

- El coche es muy rápido!
- Por supuesto!

- El coche es muy rápido!
- Pués sí!


Es así que las personas hablan en lenguaje coloquial?
O no se utiliza esta forma que existe en portugués?....

Gracias y saludos


----------



## guilon

Buenas:

En español, como ya se ha mencionado, "pues sí" es una forma coloquial de mostrar que se está de acuerdo

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡Pues sí!

Sin embargo, existen en España otras formas mucho más coloquiales que nadie ha mencionado:

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡Ya!

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡Ya te digo!

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡Y tanto! / ¡Y tanto que sí!

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡Anda que no!

-¡El coche es muy rápido!
-¡A que sí!

Espero que fuera esto lo que andabas buscando.


----------



## ourense

Sofía, todas las que has dicho son válidas, y también las que te ha dicho Guilon (atención que algunas de ellas son sólo españolas), Farraeu, GiorgioLontano (savo "cabal" que es guatemaltequismo ))

"Cómo no" se utiliza cuando se da por supuesto previamente lo que nos preguntan: 

1.
- Le ofrezco este este coche. Es un Porsche último modelo.
- ¿Es muy rápido? 
- Cómo no! Es un Porsche!

2. 
- Camarero, me puede traer otra botella de vino?
- Cómo no. Enseguida.


----------



## Tomby

ourense said:


> Sofía, todas las que has dicho son válidas, y también las que te ha dicho Guilon (atención que algunas de ellas son sólo españolas), Farraeu, GiorgioLontano (savo "cabal" que es guatemaltequismo ))
> 
> "Cómo no" se utiliza cuando se da por supuesto previamente lo que nos preguntan:
> 
> 1.
> - Le ofrezco este este coche. Es un Porsche último modelo.
> - ¿Es muy rápido?
> - Por su puesto! Es un Porsche!
> 
> 2.
> - Camarero, me puede traer otra botella de vino?
> - Faltaría más!. Enseguida.


E assim por diante. Sofia, há muitas respostas e muitas delas dependem de um contexto. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT. 

P.S. As respostas que eu escrevi, neste contexto, julgo que também se correspondem em português com "pos não!".


----------



## Andresfsc

Hola!

Em Colombia as pessoas simplesmente falam:

El carro es muy bonito!
- Así es!.
- claro! (no norte do pais falam Aro!).
-si!
-claro que si!.
-Pues si!.

Entre outras coisas!


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Muchas gracias a todos!
Pués ya estoy esclarecida.
Muchas gracias Guilon, con los termos coloquiales.

Saludos from Portugal
 y


----------



## O Vasco

¿Qué tal todos?
No sé cómo pasar al portugués esta expresión en el siguiente diálogo: 
A._ Tú y Carlos sois amigos desde la infancia, ¿no?._
B._ Así es._
A._ ¿Y aún así, le engañarías con su mujer?_
B._ *Pues sí*. Creo que no tengo escrúpulos._​Sería pronunciada sin mucho énfasis y tras un pequeño silencio. Por eso en este contexto no me encajan expresiónes del tipo "*pois é*" o "*claro*" que resultan demasiado asertivas.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## amistad2008

Yo lo diría, utilizando el mismo verbo, que es de lo más común que se oye por aquí:

_- Mesmo assim, você o trairia com a sua mulher?_
_- Trairia. Acho que não tenho escrúpulos._


----------



## Outsider

"Pois é" también es una buena traducción. 
"Claro" me parece demasiado asertivo.


----------



## aloappaola

Acho que o CLARO tem muita força, mas o POIS É sempre tem uma dúvida ou incerteza associada, seria mais ou menos como o QUE

CONTINUANDO...

Acho que o CLARO tem muita força, mas o POIS É sempre tem uma dúvida ou incerteza associada, seria mais ou menos como o QUE LE VAMOS A HACER...

Eperemos mais opinioes....eu usaria o POIS É...

Saludos


----------



## Blopa

... e eu gostei da opcao de Amistad2008: *trairía*, mas nao *trairía sim*.  (essa linha ficou gozada )

Afinal, tudo vai na entoacao da frase: Aí é que está a intencao. 

Boa sorte!


----------



## O Vasco

Pues sí, yo también gusté de la opción de repetir el verbo propuesta por *amistad2008*, me parece la más acertada. Solamente una última duda: ¿si en el diálogo en vez de _*engañarías*_ fuese _*habrías engañado*_, la repetición del verbo quedaría así?
_- Mesmo assim, voce o houvesse traido com a sua mulher?_
_- Houvesse._​Por cierto, El *pues sí* que he usado al comienzo de este post no ha sido intencionado, sólo despues me he dado cuenta, os lo juro.


----------



## amistad2008

O Vasco said:


> Pues sí, yo también gusté de la opción de repetir el verbo propuesta por *amistad2008*, me parece la más acertada. Solamente una última duda: ¿si en el diálogo en vez de _*engañarías*_ fuese _*habrías engañado*_, la repetición del verbo quedaría así?
> _- Mesmo assim, voce o houvesse traido com a sua mulher?_
> _- Houvesse._​Por cierto, El *pues sí* que he usado al comienzo de este post no ha sido intencionado, sólo despues me he dado cuenta, os lo juro.


 
Bueno, a mí me suena un poco raro. Es que por aquí, en un *diálogo informal*, poco se oye de esa forma (con el verbo "haver"). Pienso que puede ser así:

_- Mesmo assim, você o teria traído com a sua mulher?_
_- Teria._

Esperemos a ver qué dicen los demás foreros.


----------



## brasileirinho

O Vasco said:


> Pues sí, yo también gusté de la opción de repetir el verbo propuesta por *amistad2008*, me parece la más acertada. Solamente una última duda: ¿si en el diálogo en vez de _*engañarías*_ fuese _*habrías engañado*_, la repetición del verbo quedaría así?
> _- Mesmo assim, voce o houvesse traido com a sua mulher?_
> _- Houvesse._​




No caso de uma conversa casual entre amigos, te asseguro que nunca falaria assim.
Ao menos aqui no Brasil se usaria mais a seguinte forma

"- Mesmo assim, você o teria traido com a sua mulher?
 - Teria."​


----------



## Naticruz

Sofia_Santos said:


> Como se concorda em espanhol?
> Exemplo:
> - Aquele carro é bem bonito.
> - Pois é!
> Como se traduz este "pois é"?


No meu curso de espanhol o professos traduziu o nosso «Pois é» pelo espanhol «Púes sí». Esta, na minha opinião, é a tradução exacta. Outras opções, embora com o mesmo significado, não traduzem exactamente o «pois é», mas sim outras expressões portuguesas equivalentes
Mejores saludos


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Exemplo...

-"Essa vida não está nada fácil..."
-*"Pois é"*

Existe alguma expressão específica em espanhol para isso?


----------



## okporip

*Y sí*, eu arriscaria...


----------



## Mangato

Es una confirmación rotunda.
En mi opinión equivale a  *sin duda*

_Esa vida no es nada fácil_
_Sin duda_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá!

Concordo com o Mangato e acrescento outra opção :

_Claro está._

Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

Pois é!


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Es una confirmación rotunda.



No es cierto que *pois é *sea una confirmación rotunda. Puede serlo o no. Depende del contexto y de lo que viene después. Yo diría que se trata más bien de un recurso linguístico que uno utiliza para expresar concordancia con su interlocutor, aunque en seguida venga a contradecirlo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Otra opción:

_Cierto._


----------



## Ambrosio

Creo que es mas rotundo el "pois não" (Brasil) que el "pois é".
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=546450&highlight=


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> No es cierto que *pois é *sea una confirmación rotunda. Puede serlo o no. Depende del contexto y de lo que viene después. Yo diría que se trata más bien de un recurso linguístico que uno utiliza para expresar concordancia con su interlocutor, aunque en seguida venga a contradecirlo.


 
Sin duda es también un recurso lingüistico que no necesariamentente tiene el sentido literal de rotundidad, algo así como _no lo pongo en duda, o no tengo porque dudar,_ y expresa exactamente la concordancia con el interlocutor que indicas
Si queremos expresar rotundidad y certeza apostillamos
_*Sin duda alguna*, o _
_*sin la menor duda*_


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Sin duda es también un recurso lingüistico que no necesariamentente tiene el sentido literal de rotundidad, algo así como _no lo pongo en duda, o no tengo porque dudar,_ y expresa exactamente la concordancia con el interlocutor que indicas
> Si queremos expresar rotundidad y certeza apostillamos
> _*Sin duda alguna*, o _
> _*sin la menor duda*_



No sé... A mí me sigue pareciendo que _sin duda _expresa más compromiso con la idea del interlocutor de lo que asume un lusohablante al contestar con un _pois é_.


----------



## pollo13

dexterciyo said:


> Otra opción:
> 
> _Cierto._


 
Concordo com dexterciyo


----------

